# Huawei P8 announced and it's looking like a cracker



## editor (Apr 15, 2015)

More: http://www.androidcentral.com/huawei-p8-first-look


The specs: 

Display 5.2-inch (1920 x 1080); 424ppi
Processor Hisilicon Kirin 930; 8-core 64-bit; 2.0 GHz
Operating system Android 5.0 Lollipop
Storage 16GB on-board
RAM 3GB
Network GRA_L09: TDD LTE: B40 FDD LTE: B1/B2/B3/B4/B5/B7/B8/B12/B17/B18/B19/B20/B25/B26/B28 UMTS: 800(B6,Japan)/800(B19,Japan)/850/900/1700/1900/2100MHz GSM 850/900/1800/1900MHz 
GRA_UL00: TDD LTE: B38/B39/B40/B41 (2555MHz~2655MHz) FDD LTE:B1/B3/B4/B7 UMTS: 850/900/1700/1900/2100MHz(B8/B5/B4/B2/B1) GSM : Main card: 850/900/1800/1900MHz; Second card: 850/900/1800/1900MHz
Rear camera 13MP with OIS, 1080p video, 4-color RGBW sensor
Front camera 8MP
Dimensions 144.9mm x 72.1mm x 6.4mm
Weight 144g
Colors Mystic Champagne, Titanium Grey, Gold, Carbon Black
GPS GPS/A-GPS/Glonass/BDS(BeiDou Navigation Satellite System)
Connectivity 802.11n, Bluetooth 4.1 LE, microUSB
Sensors G-sensor; Gyroscope sensor; Ambient Light sensor; Proximity sensor; Compass, Accelerometer
UI EMUI 3.1
Battery 2680 mAh


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2015)

> The Huawei P8 is set for international availability, offering dual SIM versions, and will come in standard and premium editions, with four different colours. The standard version will cost €499 at launch (£360); the premium version will be €599 (£430).
> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/133578-huawei-p8-hands-on-metal-meets-android-modifications



And then there's the mahoosive p8 Max: 







http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/133579-huawei-p8max-a-massive-metallic-slab


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 15, 2015)

It's good, for the end consumer anyway, to see other manufacturers wading in in a big way now that smartphones are well on the way to ubiquity. What does a phone need eight cores for though?


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> It's good, for the end consumer anyway, to see other manufacturers wading in in a big way now that smartphones are well on the way to ubiquity. What does a phone need eight cores for though?


Octa-love.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 17, 2015)

Mainly 8 cores are for people who have no clue.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 17, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> It's good, for the end consumer anyway, to see other manufacturers wading in in a big way now that smartphones are well on the way to ubiquity. What does a phone need eight cores for though?



I think its so you have plenty of power for multi tasking and demanding apps, but can switch some of when not in use to save power.


----------

